# Are Ariens riding lawn mowers any good?



## Buford_Dawg

Got a chance to buy a 42 inch riding mower for a real good deal, but dont have any idea of their reputation.


----------



## rjcruiser

Is the deck stamped?  What is the mfg of the motor?


----------



## K80Shooter

Depends on what it is, mine has a fabricated deck and a 23hp Kawasaki engine and zero turn.

 I can't complain about it.


----------



## Reel Big-uns

My opinion on mowers is, no manner what the brand, if the deck is stamped, in a mold, out of a one piece, thin sheet metal then it is not near as good as any kind, regardless of it's brand, that has a deck that's made out of  thick sheet metal, fabricated, welded with no less than 1 inch diameter rotary shafts with replaceable bearings.

The price difference will be well worth it and the pay off for the extra cost will be tremendous  after 10 years when you will still have a great 10 year old mower, compared to having your third new mower and have been through four decks and three sets of complete shafts.

Just my opinion and  choice, when I bought my last mower, a 48 inch, commercial grade, Grasshopper.

The next time, if there is ever a next time, it will be a 60 inch mower with a floating suspension frame.

I'm not too hung up on brands, but to answer your direct question on an Ariens, I can't because I've never been on one.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## harryrichdawg

Had a friend who loved his Ariens.  I've never personally used one.


----------



## Matthew6

Reel biGuns,  nice post. I'm looking at tractors now. You educated me. I will follow your guidelines in my selection.


----------



## Reel Big-uns

Matthew6 said:


> Reel biGuns,  nice post. I'm looking at tractors now. You educated me. I will follow your guidelines in my selection.



I  also should have added I'll only be looking at  Zero Turn Radius, Hydro-Static, stick steering from now on;  but, that's just my preference.


----------



## NOYDB

For just a moment scrolling by the forum I read:

"Are aliens riding lawn mowers....."

What ever you decide to get, remember that if you do the preventative maint. it will last longer. Look it over good to see what it takes to do things like change or sharpen a blade, tune ups, etc. How hard would it be to replace belts? 

They all look great new, but if instead of an hour of piddling around, if you have to spend six cussin'n fussin' before you can get back to mowing, things get ugly.


----------



## egomaniac247

My father had one for about 10 years with no issue.  Good reliable hydrostatic drive.


----------



## Reel Big-uns

NOYDB said:


> For just a moment scrolling by the forum I read:
> 
> "Are aliens riding lawn mowers....."
> 
> What ever you decide to get, remember that if you do the preventative maint. it will last longer. Look it over good to see what it takes to do things like change or sharpen a blade, tune ups, etc. How hard would it be to replace belts?
> 
> They all look great new, but if instead of an hour of piddling around, if you have to spend six cussin'n fussin' before you can get back to mowing, things get ugly.


10-4 on your suggestion! 
The next one, if any will have an easy access to the blades!!


----------



## win280

Make sure it has replaceable filters for the hydraulics.


----------



## Reel Big-uns

win280 said:


> Make sure it has replaceable filters for the hydraulics.



And a screw on oil filter for the engine.


----------

